# Dash 9 Problems



## Don 58 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi there

I hope some one there can help me My Dash 9 stop running. After a lot of testing i found that the main circuit board had a bad connection I fix that and train run 3/4 of the track and the board went up in smoke. Is there any part out there or is this Dash 9 a parts engine. I use track power.

Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Contact Robby at RLD Hobbies, he may have a replacement board.

What burned up on the board? Sounds like "fix" was not a fix.

I'd test the motor blocks separately (remove from loco, jumper for track power and run each block for a while to makes sure nothing wrong there).

Greg 1,040


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest you post a request for the main board in the Battery/RC Forum. Anyone who has converted the Dash 9 using an AirWire decoder may have a spare board. At least I did, but gave mine away to a guy with a bad board.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, you can probably do a moderator alert (the exclamation in the yellow sign bottom left)

and ask to move the thread.. unless you really wanted this in DCC, and then it probably should stay here.

Greg 1,038


----------

